# Guess the score.



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Let's see everyone's guess on score on this clean 12. I don't get caught up in score much but it is fun to guess. If it gets my knees shaking I try to shoot it.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

145 maybe...not really any length or mass on it...doesn't look much wider than the ears either...maybe 150 tops...nice buck.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Naw,I have a 158 base 10----13 point.i'd say 165-170

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with Shad Rap, upper 40's maybe 150.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful deer no matter the score! I would do my best to put an arrow into him!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Score = 12pt buck - 5 (this number is actually the number of hunting trips you made) DHower08 - 0

Is this what you meant by score? 
Sorry some days I just wake up this way


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Whatever the score, those long brow tines will help.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X2 on juggerman …170 w/o deductions…anyone hunting him??


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

joekacz said:


> X2 on juggerman …170 w/o deductions…anyone hunting him??


Just me. I did some rough math and came up with 171 but I think I'm a little high on it. I'm thinking low to mid 60s though. His super long beams will help for sure


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Just me. I did some rough math and came up with 171 but I think I'm a little high on it. I'm thinking low to mid 60s though. His super long beams will help for sure


Hopefully you’ll get the opportunity soon…real soon…he’s a dandy…good luck…


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I shot him literally 10 minutes after my last post!! Waiting on my son and dad to get here to go track with me.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

150 to 160 nice animal. Good luck on the recovery


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm going with 165. Hopefully we get to find out soon when you get a tape to him.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> I shot him literally 10 minutes after my last post!! Waiting on my son and dad to get here to go track with me.


Am I good luck or what…lol lol lol…hope your tracking goes well and let us know….


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

DHower08 said:


> I shot him literally 10 minutes after my last post!! Waiting on my son and dad to get here to go track with me.


Well hopefully the pictures are here soon.

Im putting my guess at 158-7/8


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

150 net, 160 gross


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

new updated score DHower08 just scored the knockout..
12pt buck ( a few good rounds) - DHower08 - winner by Knockout

On the antlers 151 7/8


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A stud for sure.
Congrats to ya!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Only made it 90 yards perfect double lung shot


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice looking buck. Which county, if you dont mind.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Can someone screenshot his buck and repost.it won't let me open it.thanks

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats! Nice buck!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice, congrats.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice buck! I would say 150s


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

afeef745 said:


> Nice looking buck. Which county, if you dont mind.


Tusc 

159 2/8!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I really never got into the scoring stuff, dad always told us them horns don't make good soup. But that is an absolute stud that you got there DHower, congrats man! Buck of a lifetime for sure!


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

I’m guessing it’s gonna be about 40 inches more if it eats right by next year that is a true monster in the making but my guess is 162 3/8


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Really thought he was going to break 160 you won't hear me complaining though !


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

I would have bet 100 dollar bill that he would of broke 160. Bigger than any I’ve killed by 30 inches for sure congrats. I guess I skipped a bunch of posts thinking about his horns. Nicely done


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Gotworms said:


> I would have bet 100 dollar bill that he would of broke 160. Bigger than any I’ve killed by 30 inches for sure congrats. I guess I skipped a bunch of posts thinking about his horns. Nicely done


Hey only missing it by 3/4 of an inch is close enough for me! Beat my best by 39 inches


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A trophy in anyone's book. Well done Dan!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

jamesbalog said:


> Well hopefully the pictures are here soon.
> 
> Im putting my guess at 158-7/8





DHower08 said:


> Tusc
> 
> 159 2/8!


dang it I was 3/8in off.. you better remeasure!!!

congrats again, great looking buck


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

I hunt down around zoar

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

REMEASURE …REMEASURE…WE WANT A REMEASURE !! That’s a great OH IO BUCKeye!! Great pics also…


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

joekacz said:


> REMEASURE …REMEASURE…WE WANT A REMEASURE !! That’s a great OH IO BUCKeye!! Great pics also…


Thought about it! If I was super concerned with the score I would. I'm not even worried about having him officially scored and put in the book. If they wanted us to be in their "book" they wouldn't make you pay for it!! They can suck it haha


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Really thought he was going to break 160 you won't hear me complaining though !


Nice pictures and great looking buck. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Great buck.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Anyone who shoots a 4-1/2 year old or older or older has accomplished something regardless of score.
Well done


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Big bucks don't get age and nice racks by being dumb! Rut makes a lot of bucks go from nocturnal to moving during daylight hours. You never know when one will show up? Nice job Dan. What broadhead did you use?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Kenlow1 said:


> Big bucks don't get age and nice racks by being dumb! Rut makes a lot of bucks go from nocturnal to moving during daylight hours. You never know when one will show up? Nice job Dan. What broadhead did you use?


Thank you. Slick trick mag. I've killed approximately 25 or 30 deer with these broadheads and have never found a reason to switch. Always puts them down quick


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Thought about it! If I was super concerned with the score I would. I'm not even worried about having him officially scored and put in the book. If they wanted us to be in their "book" they wouldn't make you pay for it!! They can suck it haha


Agreed… Score schmore...lol. It's all about the memories made that day… It's a great buck… Put a nice mount on the wall and put that picture of you and your kid right underneath it and you'll have a story forever.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I would score your buck at 159 2/8". I haven't read all of the posts yet. lol 
Great buck, congratulations.


----------

